# Walgreens led candle hack



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Last year after Halloween Walgreens hit 90% off, and one of the finds were LED candles for 40 cents a pair.










I was not about to get 2 AA batteries for every candle, so I decided to make candle clusters. Straight forward to solder wires to the back of each candle tip,which unscrews from the candle to install batteries.










I am trying a different way to tap into a 5 volt line quick splice










The clusters will be used in front of tombstones. Here is a picture and video of the finished product. With the candles wired in parallel they all flicker independently. Add some hot glue drips and black paint.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice effect and I like how you wired them up. These will look great in your cemetery.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like! I'm keeping my eyes open for those after the Big Night. Thanks, Johnny!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Knowing how many batteries we have to stock in order to run props, I can appreciate the beauty of a method that avoids that problem. They look good, too.


----------



## Beck Farms Doe Run (Jun 17, 2016)

awesome


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!



Otaku said:


> I like! I'm keeping my eyes open for those after the Big Night. Thanks, Johnny!


For those who don't know, Walgreens will go down to 90% off pretty quick. I spent half a day hitting all the walgreens in my area, kinda a last prop buying spree as withdrawal was setting in.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats pretty genius Johnny, and they little displays you made look great too! I'll have to keep this in mind.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the idea John, but I'd love to see them in front of one of your tombstones. I am a picture girl, I like visual aids for everything! (pretty please)


----------

